# Better Transfer functionality



## danorlic (Sep 25, 2005)

Dear tivo gods,

There should be better transfer functionality, for example:
1) in season pass, or recording options in general, you should be allowed to set up a transfer to another tivo on your network automatically after the recording is complete.

2) currently transfers are "pull" only, meaning you have to perform the transfer from the destination tivo. You should be able to "push" shows from the source tivo to a destination tivo.

let me know what you think.

Dan


----------



## Debmar (Apr 19, 2004)

This would be a great enhancement!


----------



## mergebow (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree with the Push capability. Having 3 TiVo's, I would love to be able to push a show from one Tivo to another.

Great suggestion and I don't see how hard it could be to make happen.

John


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Plus, the ability to have it happen automatically is a smart notion.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can send your suggestion directly to TiVo using this form.


----------

